#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Английский >  > > >  >  >  "Как литературно перевести шутку буддийского юмора?"

## Иванофф

http://www.trworkshop.net/forum/view...p?f=25&t=62862

----------

